# Joe Rogan: UFC has 'huge announcement' regarding next Ronda Rousey fight



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.mmamania.com/2014/3/3/54...nnouncement-ronda-rousey-next-fight-crazy-mma

_Hold on to your butts.

Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) is going to make a "huge announcement" regarding women's mixed martial arts (MMA) in the next week (give or take a few days) and "it's going to be crazy." But don't take my word for it, as UFC color commentator Joe Rogan teased the news during his recent appearance on KROQ's Kevin & Bean Show.

Host: "There is no one good for Ronda Rousey to fight!"

Joe Rogan: "Ohhhh ... you're so incorrect. I wish I could tell you what I know!"


The rest of his comments, helpfully transcribed by MMA Fighting:

"I wish I could tell you what I know. I wish I could tell you. I know some secret stuff. I know some secret stuff, but I can't tell you. You might actually know, but I can't tell you. I can say no more than I've already said. I will tell you this ... within the next probably week or so a huge announcement will come about women's fighting... It's going to be crazy. Madness. I wish I could [talk about it now], but I would betray the confidence of my friend and employer."
Interesting.

Naturally, you can't talk about women's MMA without talking about undefeated UFC women's bantamweight champion Ronda Rousey. And when you talk about "Rowdy," chances are you also talk abut Cris Cyborg, who is likely the last remaining threat to the Olympian's throne.

But that doesn't mean the Brazilian is signing on the dotted line, even with these recent comments.

After all, there is a lot more to female fighting than a potential Cyborg "super fight" -- as we already learned in late 2013 -- so there could be any number of possibilities. Perhaps former Strikeforce headliner Gina Carano is going on the Dolce Diet and making her MMA return?

Or Holly Holm has graduated to the big leagues?

The possibilities are endless ... so until we know for sure, let's hear your best guess._


I doubt it until I see it, but I guess it could be Cyborg?


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm guessing Holm rather than Cyborg. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm hearing it's Gina Carano. Not sure why as she hasn't fought in a few years.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

can Gina make 135 though?


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

She was mentioned in an article online as a long shot. No way it's Carano. Way too long a lay off.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

hellholming said:


> can Gina make 135 though?


Cyborg thinks she can make 135... so there's your answer.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

My gut says Cyborg... because honestly what else could be huge?

Then my head says.... whenever the UFC talks "huge announcement" it's typically pretty lame... so it's probably a fight with Alexis Davis lulz

I guess it could be Holm... but calling that 'huge' would be a pretty long shot considering most people barley know any of the UFC roster.. let alone women outside the UFC.

Gina would be 100% marketing. She posses 0 threat to Ronda.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Gina is a helluva lot better at striking than Ronda is.

not saying that's gonna save her from the armbar, but she could kick her in the ovaries and punch her tits off.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

She'll fight Viitor !


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Won't be Holm, she's unproven and has beaten nobodies with crap records.

Gina won't go in after years out of the game, without a few warmup fights at least...

I'm betting Cyborg. She was in town for 170 and I bet she met with Dana to set something up!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Won't be Holm, she's unproven and has beaten nobodies with crap records.
> 
> Gina won't go in after years out of the game, without a few warmup fights at least...
> 
> I'm betting Cyborg. She was in town for 170 and I bet she met with Dana to set something up!


Dana worked so hard after 170 to deflect Cyborg rumors. With the whole "her genius manager put her between a rock and a hard place; saying she would die if she went to 135lb. She needs a few fights outside the UFC to prove she can do BW"

So I guess maybe that was just a deflection?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I guess maybe he saw the online buzz for a Cyborg/Rousey fight and thought twice...


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

CupCake said:


> I guess maybe he saw the online buzz for a Cyborg/Rousey fight and thought twice...


Money talks... doesn't it:thumb01:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Money talks... doesn't it:thumb01:


That fight would be BIG money :thumb01:


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

Why doesn't Rhonda move up to fight?

And why can she only fight people of the same sex? She has the best Judo throws I have ever seen. Those will work against a person with or without a "thing between their legs.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Unless it's Cyborg, it will be a disappointment.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Glothin said:


> Why doesn't Rhonda move up to fight?
> 
> And why can she only fight people of the same sex? She has the best Judo throws I have ever seen. Those will work against a person with or without a "thing between their legs.


You're not serious.

Right?

Thems the rules sunshine.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Glothin said:


> Why doesn't Rhonda move up to fight?
> 
> And why can she only fight people of the same sex? She has the best Judo throws I have ever seen. Those will work against a person with or without a "thing between their legs.


The UFC doesn't have a woman's 145lb division.. and even if they did, why would the Champ at 135lb move up to fight someone else?

and to your second thought...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

M.C said:


> Unless it's Cyborg, it will be a disappointment.


8 Woman Tournament?

Rousey
Davis

Zigano
Carano

McMann
Santos

Carmouche/Tate winner
Kaufman

Alt
Nunes vs Holm
Eye vs Andrede/Pennington winner


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Fedor... It's definitely Fedor


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Killz said:


> Fedor... It's definitely Fedor


long day at the office? :confused02: :hug:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

CupCake said:


> long day at the office? :confused02: :hug:


Really long day :dunno:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

time zones... funny thing... I should be in bed by now.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The UFC is merging the women's division with men's flyweight. Rousey is fighting Mighty Mouse in the main event of UFC 200.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I bet you the news is going to be as exciting as :bored04:


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

M.C said:


> Unless it's Cyborg, it will be a disappointment.


usually when they have a "huge annoucement" it's rather "meh"

like maybe they'll have a 20 special on rousey on fight pass or something? I don't know, but unless it's cyborg vs rousey, I won't be imbrezed


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

I dont have time to ready this whole thread so this may have already been mentioned, I wonder if she's going to fight a dude! Sad truth is I think she could arm-bar a lot of them. 

The more likely answer to this "anouncement" is that they found a bad ass chick fighter to come and fight her (one that she will beat easily). She is the big draw right now, the UFC and Joe Rogan are going to ride this horse as far as they can. Kudo's to them.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Women will never fight men in a sanctioned fight in the US.... EVER 

There are no names in WMMA other than Cyborg. So unless Joe is selling Wolf tickets... it's Cyborg.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

She is probably fighting Cyborg. Only fight that would be considered "huge" for her right now. I for one would be excited if she arm bar submitted Cyborg in the first minute of the first round. Say what you will about Rousey's attitude, but for some reason, Cyborg's bothers me a lot more. I want to see this cheater humbled in the octagon. It's just going to be rough considering she has the strength and power of a man.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Stapler said:


> She is probably fighting Cyborg. Only fight that would be considered "huge" for her right now. I for one would be excited if she arm bar submitted Cyborg in the first minute of the first round. Say what you will about Rousey's attitude, but for some reason, Cyborg's bothers me a lot more. I want to see this cheater humbled in the octagon. It's just going to be rough considering she has the strength and power of a man.


Think of how many men Ronda has undoubtedly rolled with in her Junior, Olypmic and MMA career. 

We seem to think Cyborgs strength is a huge factor... but I'm struggling to see that as something Ronda hasn't faced before.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Actually I just thought of something else, maybe Rousey/Davis is going to happen very soon.

but it's likely just a signing


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

You make a good point and I hope it's not a significant factor. Also have to throw in the fact that Cyborg would be dropping down.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Actually I just thought of something else, maybe Rousey/Davis is going to happen very soon.
> 
> but it's likely just a signing


That was my prediction on the first page.. but I really hope it's not true.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thought Mcmann would pose a legitimate challenge considering her pedigree and of course record. So yah I think it would have to be Cyborg. Who else has a remote chance. Those two are so far ahead of the pack...as the alpha leaders. 

At 145 Cyborg has a significantly stronger chance. At 135 it's Ronda's domain and she's very strong at that weight class. She had zero difficulties clinching up with Mcmann which is a testament to that. 

Cyborg usually charges in, but I think she would be better off circling and pumping out that jab, cross to keep Ronda at bay til she gets fluttered. Cuz once she gets that clinch it's going to be dicey. Cyborg will most definitely be losing muscle mass and strength heading south. 

Gina would sell, but she's been out of the game far too long.

There's only one battle to make. Everyone knows it.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Cyborg these days doesn't so much "charge in", more using her pressure punches to get you to the cage and use the cage to take you down and GnP the living crap out of you. Her top game is crushing, she's more restrained these days compared to a couple of years back.

Actually Cyborg is due to fight Muay Thai soon...

...could it be Marloes Coenen?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm shocked people are getting this hyped. Its probably Zingano guys. You know how it works "breaking news huge announcement that will change the face of the sport coming up" story breaks "breaking news ohmygodwhatthehellareohmygodwhatthehellareyouready- Cain Velazquez got a B on his Spanish test."

Then when they buy strikeforce no news or teaser just hey yeah we bought our biggest competition.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I heard this the other day on Kevin and Bean. I quickly forgot it as the UFC's HUGE announcements have never held up to the hype.... ever.

Even Ronda vs Cyborg is a 'meh' fight as far as I'm concerned. I'll watch it, but no way will I be excited for it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Cyborg vs Rousey is getting talked up like its some kind of super fight that will get minimum 700k buys. That fight as a headliner gets maybe 500k if the main card and prelims are strong.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Cyborg vs Rousey is getting talked up like its some kind of super fight that will get minimum 700k buys. That fight as a headliner gets maybe 500k if the main card and prelims are strong.


:confused02: im actually more excited to see this fight then any other fight that is talked about happening in the near future


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I think Rousey's opponent is irrelevant. I don't know anything about any other female fighter pretty much (I know about Cyborg and Gina). Most people are in that boat where they just know Rousey and don't know her opponent. Gina I would say is the second most known. But any fight Rousey has will do the same buyrate-wise because people are paying to see her fight.

Dana already said she isn't fighting until the fall, so if there actually is an announcement regarding Rousey, there's probably at least a 1/3 chance the fight won't happen anyway.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

There's going to be another TUF with Rousey and Cyborg as coaches, and they'll fight at the end of the season at 135. That would be what? a year or so away?

Unlikely and I really hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Joe said to the interviewer, i don't know if you've heard yet'. If anyone had even an inkling it was Cyborg it would be all over the net. Probably Zingano or Holm. Maybe Carano.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm going to guess it's Holm, that's the safe bet for sure. Dana was just recently on record of saying Cyborg needs to prove she can make the weight before they sign her and Cyborg mentioned 2 fights she already has planned for this year.
I don't think the chances of it being Cyborg are very high considering recent comments from both sides about wanting to wait. 

I would say the chances are very high it's Holm.

Gina couldn't make 135 unless she cut off a limb.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Gina could barely make the weight when she was active in the sport and people are offering her as a suggestion after a few years hiatus? No way.

I'm leaning towards Cyborg. Dana might have stated that he won't let her fight at 135 in the UFC until she proves that she can make the weight for a few fights in another org, but that could lock Cyborg into contracts that could forever prevent her from coming into the UFC. I'd be willing to bet that Cyborg made a cut to 135 to prove she was able to, which should be easy now that she's off the juice.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't see it being anything overly exciting since we're talking about women here. That's right, I'm a Don Frye guy.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Scarecrow said:


> Gina could barely make the weight when she was active in the sport and people are offering her as a suggestion after a few years hiatus? No way.
> 
> I'm leaning towards Cyborg. Dana might have stated that he won't let her fight at 135 in the UFC until she proves that she can make the weight for a few fights in another org, but that could lock Cyborg into contracts that could forever prevent her from coming into the UFC. I'd be willing to bet that Cyborg made a cut to 135 to prove she was able to, which should be easy now that she's off the juice.


Yeah Gina could barely make 145 back then, she isn't making 135 now.

It's not just Dana's comments, Cyborg has 2 fights setup for this year and in she said she would like to fight Ronda in December after she fights at 135 and takes the Invicta title. She was lobbying for a fight with Ronda in December, I really doubt she will be next up for Ronda. Also no she would not be locked into to any contract. Invicta lets their fighters go right to the UFC. Also I haven't seen anything that suggest she is tied in to Lion where she fights her kickboxing. So that won't be an issue.

80% chance is Holm.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

King Daisuke said:


> I can't see it being anything overly exciting since we're talking about women here. That's right, I'm a Don Frye guy.


I don't know about you, but women excite me plenty, to each his own though. I'm not a hater.  :tongue01:

Rousey vs. Holm would be fun.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

M_D said:


> :confused02: im actually more excited to see this fight then any other fight that is talked about happening in the near future



Future or past for me. Cyborg has always been one of my favorite fighters


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't know why I clicked on this thread - bad click aim, I guess. ...I could not care less.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I dont get how Ronda vs Holm is anything groundbreaking or worth getting excited about other then the fact that its just another matchup.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> I dont get how Ronda vs Holm is anything groundbreaking or worth getting excited about other then the fact that its just another matchup.


You have to think of it with the UFC spin. The first ever Boxing Champion vs MMA Champion. Holm held major boxing titles and is the most successful boxer of that level to transfer into MMA and have the kind of success she is having.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

OU said:


> You have to think of it with the UFC spin. The first ever Boxing Champion vs MMA Champion. Holm held major boxing titles and is the most successful boxer of that level to transfer into MMA and have the kind of success she is having.


I have never seen this Holm girl. That sounds pretty cool that she can box. But how would she handle the Ronda Rousey bumrush? If she can be easily thrown to the ground forget about it. I've never seen her so maybe she is a more talented mixed martial artist than I know.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

towwffc said:


> I have never seen this Holm girl. That sounds pretty cool that she can box. But how would she handle the Ronda Rousey bumrush? If she can be easily thrown to the ground forget about it. I've never seen her so maybe she is a more talented mixed martial artist than I know.


Holm is easy on the eyes in terms of looks but I think you are probably talking about not having seen her fight. Holm is considered to be one of the better women boxers not just of her time but ever. Multiple boxing titles to her name. She also has kickboxing experience. Her and Ronda started MMA about the same time but Molly is few years older but I don't think she is too old where she is outside her athletic peak.
As far as betting lines go, I doubt this would be Ronda's closest competition.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Ronda versus Mighty Mouse.
Do it Dana!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Rousey vs Holms is not that big a deal. I really think it would be a dumb move on Holm's part to come in to the UFC and take Rousey on first thing. She has dominated in her fights in Legagcy and is undefeated but I don't think that makes you a contender in the UFC. I heard an interview with her a couple of weeks ago and she said she wasn't interested in the UFC just yet, she wanted to get more experience, but that could just be negotiations.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

OU said:


> You have to think of it with the UFC spin. The first ever Boxing Champion vs MMA Champion. Holm held major boxing titles and is the most successful boxer of that level to transfer into MMA and have the kind of success she is having.


I mean i get it but i really dont think the public cares about female boxing. And even if they can generate special interest it still isnt really that big of a deal and does not shake up the womens division. Its just another fight with a relatively unknown name.


"Edit"

Holm fights for the inaugural Legacy FC bantamweight title on April 9, in Albuquerque, New Mexico.

So i dont think the rumor about Rousey vs Holm is true. First of all Dana said he wants Ronda to get in 3 fights this year and that might make it kind of tough since Holm will most likely get some kind of medical suspension and then they need atleast 3 months training camp etc etc. So that fight would be a long ways away.

But more importantly

I doubt they would announce a ronda/holm fight with the risk of Holm losing her scheduled bout. 

Fingers crossed for a Gina comeback. I love my pretty Gina.... I would be so extremely happy if Gina somehow managed to knock that "i smell shit" look off Rondas face.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

King Daisuke said:


> I can't see it being anything overly exciting since we're talking about women here. That's right, I'm a Don Frye guy.



Women can be overly exciting beings for some. Just saying.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Carano would be awesome, but a huge mis-match. Carano's not fought for 4 years, and was fighting in the old era of womens MMA. These new savages like Rousey, McMann, Justino, Holm and even Tate are on another level. It'd be a hugely marketable match between two hotties, but it'll just look like Matt Hughes vs Royce Gracie II.

I'm hoping they've sorted out the bullshit with Justino. Rousey vs Cyborg would be immense. Holm would be nice too, although I'm happy to watch any Ronda fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

If it's not a tournament or Cyborg it's not huge.

Even if it was Gina how huge would that be? 

"We pulled a fighter coming off of a beat down that hasn't competed in 4 years" FOTY.

Cmon Dana quit with the BS and sign Cyborg for this fight.

He has no problems signing fighters who have failed PED tests anyways. 

He didn't blink when he signed Feijao coming off of one.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm DYING for Cyborg to join and fight Ronda, but I agree with the conclusions White had at his last interview about it. Cyborg said she can cut down, let's see if that's true first.

Imagine UFC signed Cyborg and she wasn't able to make BW?


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

OU said:


> You have to think of it with the UFC spin. The first ever Boxing Champion vs MMA Champion. Holm held major boxing titles and is the most successful boxer of that level to transfer into MMA and have the kind of success she is having.


This type of matchup goes all the way back to UFC #1. I don't care if Holm has knocked out Muhammed freaking Ali in his prime, unless she has olympic level grappeling she's screwed.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Scarecrow said:


> This type of matchup goes all the way back to UFC #1. I don't care if Holm has knocked out Muhammed freaking Ali in his prime, unless she has olympic level grappeling she's screwed.


Yeah but this is a much more evolved version of that. We are talking about 2 people that reached the peak in their respected disciplines and both have successfully transferred over to MMA. It's not like they just picked 2 top level competitors and put them in the cage to see what would happen. They have both been training and competing in MMA for a couple years now.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Stop speculating you queefs, and just wait for the freaking news to break!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Stop speculating you queefs, and just wait for the freaking news to break!


On a slow day in MMA news, why not?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

towwffc said:


> I have never seen this Holm girl. That sounds pretty cool that she can box. But how would she handle the Ronda Rousey bumrush?


Her best assets as a boxer were her jab and excellent judge of distance.... Sooooo, you never know.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Stop speculating you queefs, and just wait for the freaking news to break!


I'll be greatly disappointed by anything short of a naked jello wrestling match.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I heard Chyna of WWF fame is making her MMA debut against Rowsey.










Loser has to do a sex tape with X-Pac.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Spite said:


> I heard Chyna of WWF fame is making her MMA debut against Rowsey.


I don't know man, I don't think she can make weight. 
Plus she'll get busted for roids.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

What are we guessing chyna weighs at the time of that picture?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

hmm.... 200-210ish?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

hellholming said:


> hmm.... 200-210ish?


I could see that (pulling out my old wwf memories) i think i remember her being pretty tall, like 6-2.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah, she was almost as tall as Triple-H if I remember correctly, and he's 6'4 I think.


----------



## ZackN (Mar 6, 2014)

..........................


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Imagine UFC signed Cyborg and she wasn't able to make BW?


Well that would prove him and Tito right and Dana wrong.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

hellholming said:


> yeah, she was almost as tall as Triple-H if I remember correctly, and he's 6'4 I think.


HHH is 6'2, Chyna is 5'10 when they wanted to make her look bigger they put lifts in her boots.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Everybody seems to wear elevated boots in the WWE for the added height.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Scarecrow said:


> Everybody seems to wear elevated boots in the WWE for the added height.


----------



## ZackN (Mar 6, 2014)

Any indication when the official announcement is to be expected?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ZackN said:


> Any indication when the official announcement is to be expected?


I'm going to guess April 6th. The day after Holm takes the Legacy title :wink01:


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

hellholming said:


> _Hold on to your butts.
> 
> Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) is going to make a "huge announcement" regarding women's mixed martial arts (MMA) in the next week (give or take a few days) and "it's going to be crazy." _


This was from an article dated March 3rd, so it's been about 3 weeks. Did I miss the big announcement?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Term said:


> This was from an article dated March 3rd, so it's been about 3 weeks. Did I miss the big announcement?


yes the announcement was that ronda was was shooting another nude for espn again :jaw:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Term said:


> This was from an article dated March 3rd, so it's been about 3 weeks. Did I miss the big announcement?


Yeah you missed it.



MMAJunkie.com said:


> Joe Rogan's announcement about Ronda Rousey on March 3rd, has finally been announced. While some people thought that it was the arrival of the much anticipated bout between Ronda Rousey and Cris "Cyborg" Santos, others thought it was the announcement that Holly Holm had arrived in UFC. It turns out, the announcement was much different.
> 
> On March 25th, it was revealed that Ronda Rousey would be in Dallas, Texas, taking pictures with fans at the Metro PCS store.
> 
> ...


Source: http://mmajunkie.com/2014/02/ronda-rousey-fights-the-bad-guy/


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

what the :laugh:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah you missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://mmajunkie.com/2014/02/ronda-rousey-fights-the-bad-guy/


:laugh: Brilliant. The link caps it off perfectly.


----------

